# DoorDash is it worth it?



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

i just signed up for DoorDash and my orientation is Jan 10,2019 is the pay any better then Uber? Are there more tips involved?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

In my opinion it’s better than UberEats. The tips are better.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

The tips are better on UberEats.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Michael Hall said:


> i just signed up for DoorDash and my orientation is Jan 10,2019 is the pay any better then Uber? Are there more tips involved?


Caviar is better.

1. You get to see the assignment payout amount before accepting the request, so if it's too low of pay or not worth the travel you can REJECT THE REQUEST.

2. No acceptance rating system: You are free to NOT ACCEPT request AS MUCH AS YOU PLEASE WITHOUT RISK OF DEACTIVATION

3. 95% of the orders are above $10

4. Get daily milestone bonuses when you complete a certain amount of orders.

5. Caviar caters to alot of wealthy diners so TIPS ARE GOOD.


----------



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

Qbobo said:


> Caviar is better.
> 
> 1. You get to see the assignment payout amount before accepting the request, so if it's too low of pay or not worth the travel you can REJECT THE REQUEST.
> 
> ...


Is Caviar in Canada?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Michael Hall said:


> Is Caviar in Canada?


No


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Michael Hall said:


> i just signed up for DoorDash and my orientation is Jan 10,2019 is the pay any better then Uber? Are there more tips involved?


DD steals driver tips. In my area, DD isn't worth it because they keep sending me out of my region.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DD sucks, no different then UE.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Michael Hall said:


> i just signed up for DoorDash and my orientation is Jan 10,2019 is the pay any better then Uber? Are there more tips involved?


They are similar in pay.Doordash use to be the best app to deliver with three years ago but now they are terrible.They only pay you one dollar per order plus tips.Most people tip four or five dollars which most orders pay five and six dollars.They use to pay five dollars plus tip which meant most orders with the pay being nine or ten dollar a order.I remember people on this forum that use too brag about how better they are then Grubhub.I don't think anyone would say that now.


----------



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

Do they offer shift work? Or is it like Uber when you can sign in and out when you like?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Michael Hall said:


> Do they offer shift work? Or is it like Uber when you can sign in and out when you like?


Actually it worse experience then uber eats.Uber eats there is no wait time at restaurants or hardly any.Doordash there is a lot of waiting


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Michael Hall said:


> Do they offer shift work? Or is it like Uber when you can sign in and out when you like?


In my area, I can login to DD when I want as long as the region is marked red. But you have to put an end time. If no orders come through or just crap ones, then I just end my dash before the end time I selected.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Michael Hall said:


> Do they offer shift work? Or is it like Uber when you can sign in and out when you like?


You have to be on schedule with Doordash or you have to be on dash now which they offer when it busy



Invisible said:


> In my area, I can login to DD when I want as long as the region is marked red. But you have to put an end time. If no orders come through or just crap ones, then I just end my dash before the end time I selected.


Yeah that dash now


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

As with any of these apps it’s all gonna depend on your territory. 

You’re the only one that can decide what’s worth doing. I can tell you my experience with them but it’s not gonna be the same comparing my experience in a tourist town in a Texas to your experience somewhere in Canada. 

The app is the same, they probably pull the same tricks but maybe not all of them. Canada is a totally different country. 

Try it out then decide for yourself.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Michael Hall said:


> i just signed up for DoorDash and my orientation is Jan 10,2019 is the pay any better then Uber? Are there more tips involved?


You have to attend orientation? I signed up a few days ago and got me card and bag in the mail yesterday. No mention of orientation...


----------



## weibo (May 26, 2016)

Qbobo said:


> Caviar is better.
> 
> 1. You get to see the assignment payout amount before accepting the request, so if it's too low of pay or not worth the travel you can REJECT THE REQUEST.
> 
> ...


I can back this post up. I have been running Caviar, in Chitown, since 2015...word is spreading around Caviar delivers QUALITY food..NOT volume trash. UberEATS has cheap customers--people who can't spell T-I-P...at least in Chitown, from my experience


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

DoorDash blows.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

MHR said:


> Canada is a totally different country.


That's what I love about this forum. I learn something new every day.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Yesterday way my for day on DD. It was about as I expected. The app, to me, was less than intuitive so I googled it and watched a few videos on it then it made sense. I like this a lot better than uber, no jackwagons in my car, no real chance of a mess being made (unless a drink spills), and no worry about a damned acceptance rating and getting deactivated.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah I did $163 yesterday and usually average between 120-130 a day with Door Dash. It really blows lol


----------



## Newber (Oct 5, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Yeah I did $163 yesterday and usually average between 120-130 a day with Door Dash. It really blows lol


In how much time is the 163?
And how much time for the 120-130?

About what's your average money made/time worked?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It's always between 8-9hrs a day. I'm limited on how much I can drive because I can't drive at night.
The $163 was a bit of a unicorn for me for sure. Maybe football playoff Sunday idk but it was non-stop all day long. Literally non-stop.
From what I hear some drivers are making way more than I am. Not sure what they're doing differently unless driving 16hrs a day.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Doordash is different in new vs existing markets. When new and you need to use the red debit card, it can be good. Sign up for all the point programs, buy yourself something when thirsty or hungry. Especially when they make you order the food, pay and wait. Get something for yourself as they don't require a receipt. They do steal your tips, so you are not stealing their food.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I takes me about 5-6 hours to hit $100 with Uber on a good day. Same amount of time with DD around $80 on a good day.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Michael Hall said:


> i just signed up for DoorDash and my orientation is Jan 10,2019 is the pay any better then Uber? Are there more tips involved?


Uber is 10x better than delivering food trust me. If your in a city where they give Quest bonus each week and weekend you can average $1500-$2500 per week. I use to make $1,700-$2,200 per week because uber always gave me Quest bonuses. Become an uber driver if you can


----------



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

Qbobo said:


> Uber is 10x better than delivering food trust me. If your in a city where they give Quest bonus each week and weekend you can average $1500-$2500 per week. I use to make $1,700-$2,200 per week because uber always gave me Quest bonuses. Become an uber driver if you can


I wish I could, my car is too old, my credit is crap so I cannot get or lease a car for Uber or I would do it over deliveries but I did have a 212.00 day yesterday with Eats


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Michael Hall said:


> I wish I could, my car is too old, my credit is crap so I cannot get or lease a car for Uber or I would do it over deliveries but I did have a 212.00 day yesterday with Eats


Why dont you just choose "dont have a car" option when you sign up for uber? They only use your credit to determine how much you need to pay for your downpayment. They will give a new car


----------



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

Qbobo said:


> Why dont you just choose "dont have a car" option when you sign up for uber? They only use your credit to determine how much you need to pay for your downpayment. They will give a new car


That's only allowed the in the USA they don't have that option here in Canada that's why or I would have done it


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Except for Cavy, all these delivery apps pay about the same. The trick is to run several at the same time so you'll always have the opportunity to deliver an order.


----------



## OntarioSW (Jan 28, 2019)

DD is garbage in my region. They want to pay you 8 bucks to drive 25 minutes to the other side of town. You always have to wait for food too, it's never ready. Trying to maintain an 80% acceptance rate to get a bonus is impossible.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

OntarioSW said:


> DD is garbage in my region. They want to pay you 8 bucks to drive 25 minutes to the other side of town. You always have to wait for food too, it's never ready. Trying to maintain an 80% acceptance rate to get a bonus is impossible.


I like how they dangle that bonus carrot in front of you. I get a nice delivery or two then I get one for 16 miles for $7. Decline. Next I the one for a downtown pickup and delivery with long miles. Decline. Now I have to do 8 more deliveries in the time frame with out declining. Not gonna happen.


----------



## OntarioSW (Jan 28, 2019)

Here is a real gem, drive 13 miles to make 10 bucks (Canadian) and waste 45 minutes of your life aaaaaannnndddd my acceptance rate falls to 7%.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

OntarioSW said:


> Here is a real gem, drive 13 miles to make 10 bucks (Canadian) and waste 45 minutes of your life aaaaaannnndddd my acceptance rate falls to 7%.


There seems to be a more direct and shorter route than the one you see. The 13 miles one is probably the fastest by 1 or 2 minutes.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

OntarioSW said:


> Here is a real gem, drive 13 miles to make 10 bucks (Canadian) and waste 45 minutes of your life aaaaaannnndddd my acceptance rate falls to 7%.


Wait so doordash shows you earnings before accepting assignment now?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> Wait so doordash shows you earnings before accepting assignment now?


They've always shown that


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> They've always shown that


Not when I worked for DD 2015-2016, guess they started copying caviar.


----------



## Newber (Oct 5, 2014)

Qbobo said:


> Not when I worked for DD 2015-2016, guess they started copying caviar.


You deliver for caviar? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Newber said:


> You deliver for caviar? If so, how do you like it?


He has a referral code if you want to try it out.


----------



## Newber (Oct 5, 2014)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> He has a referral code if you want to try it out.


Wanted some more info first I asked another caviar guy but no response from him yet.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Newber said:


> Wanted some more info first I asked another caviar guy but no response from him yet.


It was a joke. The guy has a reputation for only being on this forum to give out his Caviar referral codes. I've only seen him try to do that once, though, and he does post about other stuff. So it was a joke in poor taste on my part.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> It was a joke. The guy has a reputation for only being on this forum to give out his Caviar referral codes. I've only seen him try to do that once, though, and he does post about other stuff. So it was a joke in poor taste on my part.


He just want people to sign up with Caviar. Caviar is not the same everywhere.


----------



## Cookie Kwan (Mar 30, 2018)

Michael Hall said:


> i just signed up for DoorDash and my orientation is Jan 10,2019 is the pay any better then Uber? Are there more tips involved?


Soooo much better. It's busier and better pay. My only problem is they won't tell you how they calculate the pay.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

You need as many apps as possible and pick the best ping offered.

These are ubereats each was 2 pick ups, all under surge , thats only time i do ubereats unless im in suburbs. 

I do uber,lyft,caviar ( rarely caviar)

Last caviar order was on super bowl sunday,
Me and a buddy were taking a break and meeting up at za pizza.
Got a caviar ping , pick up at za and drop off was accross the street ( no exaggeration)
3 base and the bs expected tip of 4.39 went through.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

As others have pointed out, this depends a lot on your area, but I'll try to enumerate what I see as the pros and cons of each, based on the area I drive in.

Firstly, with DD I see where the delivery is going, plus total miles for the whole trip from acceptance to finish, and how much at minimum I will make from it, before I accept it. This is obviously a big plus. In contrast, with Eats, I have no way of knowing where its going till I start the delivery, and don't get paid anything till that point. So with Eats, I'll try to restrict myself to pings where the restaurant is pretty close to my current location.

The DD tipping system is different to Uber's because of how their guarantee pay works. On most DD deliveries I don't end up with more than the guaranteed amount (although I sometimes do, as well as the odd cash tip). So while the average Eats fare nets me less than a DD guaranteed amount, it's more common that I get more than the Eats fare due to the tips, which with Eats are always on top of the fare. So if I only accept Eats pings that are close, I'd say it evens out.

Eats is simpler than DD. Swipe once to pick up food and start delivery, and again at drop off. Never any need to pay for orders, nevermind place them. And easier cancellation and payment if the customer can't be found. Plus it's easier to keep a good rating.

On a whole, I think the two even out for me, as long as I restrict Eats to close pings (5 mins or less, unless I'm on a destination filter). As I said though, this is my personal experience in my area, and YMMV in many of these things.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Since the beginning of the new year I have pretty much only been doing delivery. I run UberEats and DoorDash at the same time and take pings from both and treat them like they are stacked pings. By average DoorDash pays a little more than UberEats but the difference is minimal in my area. I’ve noticed a big upswing of tips on UberEats and that has really helped bring the payouts up. See attached. I use Gridwise to track my mileage and earnings so Lyft numbers are actually Doordash


----------



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

i refuse to work for Thieves and DoorDash is a Thief. UE is not perfect but atleast they are not proud to be a thief.

& I always consider earnings per mile to review my day atleast $1/ total miles


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Joe Dow said:


> i refuse to work for Thieves and DoorDash is a Thief. UE is not perfect but atleast they are not proud to be a thief.
> 
> & I always consider earnings per mile to review my day atleast $1/ total miles


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Michael Hall said:


> Are there more tips involved?


Doesn't matter, tips go to the company, not to the dasher.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Michael Hall said:


> i just signed up for DoorDash and my orientation is Jan 10,2019 is the pay any better then Uber? Are there more tips involved?


No.

-https://gizmodo.com/doordash-are-a-bunch-of-snakes-1832805573

-https://uberpeople.net/threads/doordash-is-a-bunch-of-snakes.312240/


----------



## cardinalsfan (Jan 28, 2019)

Michael Hall said:


> i just signed up for DoorDash and my orientation is Jan 10,2019 is the pay any better then Uber? Are there more tips involved?





MontcoUberDriver said:


> In my opinion it's better than UberEats. The tips are better.


First, DoorDash tips are NOT better, since DoorDash subsidizes your wages with them. You get $0 tips or $50 tips in a week, your pay is exactly the same. But I won't belabor that, since everyone talks about it (rightly so).

I've done 6 months of UE and 1 month of DD. Here's my take:
Reasons DD is better:

They tell you where you're going. This is the main drawback of UE. On UE, you know where the restaurant is, but then you might be taking the food to Timbuktu and then drive all the way back. On DD, they'll tell you the destination is in Timbuktu and you can reject it.
IF you were to actually get your tips, DD pay seems a little better. But once you factor in the tip scam, it's probably about the same.

Reasons UE is better:

The way they pay is straightforward (after the service fee is taken out, I get $.98 for pickup, $.65 for each dropoff, $.08/minute, and $.40/mile - this is only from restaurant to destination). So if I do drive to Timbuktu, at least I get paid for the mileage there.
You NEVER have to place the order or pay for it. You're always just picking it up.
It's run by idiots, but they're not as manipulative as DD (see "DD stealing tips" among other things). I feel like UE at least pretends to care about their drivers, unlike DD.
Support is SLIGHTLY easier to reach than DD. I've gotten faster turnaround times with UE support than DD (although usually both are equally as absurd answers).
You don't have to keep your acceptance rate up to get extra pay. If you're getting Boost or Quest, you usually don't have to keep your acceptance rate up--you can choose what you want. On DD, if you're getting "extra pay," you have to accept 80% of orders--even if they want you to take 200 bags of Walmart groceries to Grandma Bertha in Timbuktu for $5.

Neither is great; they both have their problems. But UE seems slightly more straightforward to me. I trust them slightly more than DD (yes, I almost puked writing that I trust UE).


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

cardinalsfan said:


> First, DoorDash tips are NOT better, since DoorDash subsidizes your wages with them. You get $0 tips or $50 tips in a week, your pay is exactly the same. But I won't belabor that, since everyone talks about it (rightly so).
> 
> I've done 6 months of UE and 1 month of DD. Here's my take:
> Reasons DD is better:
> ...


I can't and won't defend DD's practices but from a bottom line perspective I make more per delivery from DD than UE.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Michael Hall said:


> i just signed up for DoorDash and my orientation is Jan 10,2019 is the pay any better then Uber? Are there more tips involved?


It better then Uber eats but not as good as Grubhub since they changed there pay structure



cardinalsfan said:


> First, DoorDash tips are NOT better, since DoorDash subsidizes your wages with them. You get $0 tips or $50 tips in a week, your pay is exactly the same. But I won't belabor that, since everyone talks about it (rightly so).
> 
> I've done 6 months of UE and 1 month of DD. Here's my take:
> Reasons DD is better:
> ...


They a good evaluation of the app.The thing I hate the most when doing Doordash is it use to be a good app to deliver on before they came up with this horrible pay structure.It was on par with Grubhub.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Yeah I did $163 yesterday and usually average between 120-130 a day with Door Dash. It really blows lol


With Grubhub those are two hundred dollar days


----------



## cardinalsfan (Jan 28, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I can't and won't defend DD's practices but from a bottom line perspective I make more per delivery from DD than UE.


I think I agree with you there. I did DoorDash for about a month, and I have since stopped. I agree DD pays slightly better, but I felt like run into more problems with DD than Uber (restaurant doesn't exist, don't understand what to order, etc.).

However, the last straw that made me quit DD was how vague their insurance is. It seems they only cover liability on a job (not comprehensive). It seems the same person wrote about insurance that wrote about tips--leaving it as vague as possible. Uber claims to have liability while waiting for jobs and comprehensive (and liability) from the moment you accept a job. That was too much of a risk to continue DD and did it for me...


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Do they pay you to go to the orientation?


----------



## cardinalsfan (Jan 28, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Do they pay you to go to the orientation?


I didn't even have orientation. I signed up, they sent me a Red Card and a bag (no hat), and said good luck!

I know some did have orientation, so I'm curious about it too...


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Do they pay you to go to the orientation?


I didn't have orientation. They just sent me a bag and card.



cardinalsfan said:


> I think I agree with you there. I did DoorDash for about a month, and I have since stopped. I agree DD pays slightly better, but I felt like run into more problems with DD than Uber (restaurant doesn't exist, don't understand what to order, etc.).
> 
> However, the last straw that made me quit DD was how vague their insurance is. It seems they only cover liability on a job (not comprehensive). It seems the same person wrote about insurance that wrote about tips--leaving it as vague as possible. Uber claims to have liability while waiting for jobs and comprehensive (and liability) from the moment you accept a job. That was too much of a risk to continue DD and did it for me...


Insurance for all these gigs is awful. Best bet is to carry your own.


----------



## cardinalsfan (Jan 28, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Insurance for all these gigs is awful. Best bet is to carry your own.


I don't know about other insurance, but mine won't cover me on a job. I pay for gap insurance, which covers me when the app is on, when I'm driving to a restaurant, but not while I'm delivering (they said they don't even have insurance for that). The insurance CSR seemed to agree that DoorDash's insurance is more vague than Uber's.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Do they pay you to go to the orientation?


No, they don't pay you for orientation. And they didn't give me a bag either, but they sold small, flimsy, overpiced ones so I ended up using the better bags I got for free from another delivery service while I worked for DD (which I no longer do).


----------

